# over the head mask



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

I know these arent done, but figured I would share as im trying to learn and are excited.
I got the Xtreme FX Haunt dvd from BodyBag Entertainment. Gotta say it's awesome.
So I decided to try a few things, im trying to learn but having fun.

The following are a few slip appliances that were painted and attached to bald caps and reinforced to make a full over the head mask. Gotta say I had fun doing these&#8230;.now I just have to finish painting them&#8230;.inexpinse to make and no time really involved for what ya get...plus fun.









Need to finish painting yet









I need to finish the head piece covering on this.









Have to add the hair to this one.

Gotta say, I had fun doing this....they may not look all that good, but hey, now I have 3 new full over the head masks. Ill grab some pics from behind once i finish.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Good job, man! I haven't had the time to do the bald latex to the slip myself, so I especially give you kudos!


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Sickie Ickie said:


> Good job, man! I haven't had the time to do the bald latex to the slip myself, so I especially give you kudos!


Thanks man...tried it quick...gotta say...love the idea...now not to rush doing it and focus on details.
Ill grab the back shots tommorow or later when I finish them.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I look forward to it.


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Sickie Ickie said:


> I look forward to it.


i post them soon...wow,,,never had an idea to glue an appliance to a bald cap, and build off of it....loving idea....k...i go grab some pics....gotta find a kid to wear em...lol


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

put 'em on your cat.


----------



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

Nice job SS, what kind of paint-makeup are you using?


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

playfx said:


> Nice job SS, what kind of paint-makeup are you using?


play, i used paint on them...just some arcylic craft paint. not sure if thats the proper stuff to use, but worked out ok for me so far.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

ooo ss i like the middle one good job


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

i like it a lot gotta pick me up a copy


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Those look great. They'll make a nice addition to your haunt.


----------



## Bodybagging (May 8, 2006)

Here are a couple pics from the photoshoot of the segment johnny is working with.


























This was a simple Slip Latex, Bald cap build up turning a slip into a reusable over the head mask. Johnny keep up the good work!


----------

